# meat grinder questions



## ez2b (Feb 4, 2016)

I just bought that lem Number 12 Big Bite meat grinder.
My question is the two plates that come with it do I need some others? any suggestions? I do sausage/ breakfast sausage /and plan on grinding my own ground beef.
Thanks in advance


----------



## mummel (Feb 4, 2016)

I only use one plate, the course grind one.  Texture is perfect for regular sausages unless you want to make a hot dog or something like that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2016)

I usually grind with the course plate, mix in the spices, then regrind with the fine plate. We like our sausage ground to a finer consistency.

Al


----------



## frog1369 (Feb 4, 2016)

We usually grind twice with the coarse plate.  We add half the seasoning to the meat then chill in the freezer.  After the first grind we spread the meat on a large tray, add the rest of the seasoning and run it through again.  Been working well for us so far.  We used to add a little water and put the meat into the Kitchenaid mixer to mix it up in batches but our new method seems to work just fine.


----------



## mummel (Feb 4, 2016)

ez2b said:


> I just bought that lem Number 12 Big Bite meat grinder.
> My question is the two plates that come with it do I need some others? any suggestions? I do sausage/ breakfast sausage /and plan on grinding my own ground beef.
> Thanks in advance


Was the Big Bite worth the price diffs?


----------



## butthead66 (Feb 4, 2016)

mummel said:


> Was the Big Bite worth the price diffs?


Yes! Pretty much anything that will fit down the tube gets pulled through, even on a second grind. I absolutely love mine. As if you couldn't tell. lol


----------



## ez2b (Feb 4, 2016)

mummel said:


> Was the Big Bite worth the price diffs?


 I hope so it's coming in tomorrow I did watch a lot of videos on it lol . You hardly have to cut up your Meat.
I have a KitchenAid meet attachment for my Kitchenaid and last weekend it darn near smoked nevermind it did smoke on me lol but still works. so I decided I need more power!!!. I guess my theory is pay once cry once. At least that's what I keep telling myself it does make me feel a little better lol


----------



## ez2b (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks everybody I will stick with the plates that come with it to start with


----------



## mummel (Feb 4, 2016)

ez2b said:


> Thanks everybody I will stick with the plates that come with it to start with


Yeah try it, the coarse one works fine.  I dont need to grind it twice at all.  I mix in 80/20 ground beef from Costco in a lot of my recipes and I dont even grind the beef.


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 4, 2016)

Heh, I grew up with a 1950s chop-rite #10 grinder, imagine a 6-year-old me struggling to turn a crank 1/3 my body height while my parents laughed at me.

Oh poor me. Wait, it gets worse. When the movers packed my stuff last August they packed the grinder and crank handle in separate boxes so I have the grinder on the shelf, without the handle. Maybe I'll have to substitute some oversize locking pliers for some funny pics.


----------

